# HS 1132 Blower removal



## fyrmd (Nov 2, 2017)

I just bought a used 1132 that had a broken shear pin on the blower. When I went to replace it, I see that the blower has spun on the shaft and the broken pin is not visible, the blower will not come off of the shaft. Any tricks for removing the blower from the shaft? I tried a heat gun, but I think there is too much metal to get everything to expand. Concerned with using a torch as it may cause some damage to the shaft or housing.

Thanks, Dennis


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Try to line a nail up on the shear pin and give it a knock with a hammer.


----------



## fyrmd (Nov 2, 2017)

The shear pin does not line up with the holes on the blower, it appears to have spun on the shaft.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

You have to align it manually, once lined up give it a knock.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

The augers might be rust frozen to the shaft. You may have a fun job ahead of you. Donnyboy73 on YouTube may be your best bet to see what's next -


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

is the impeller frozen on the shaft? and you can't line it up? if so spray blaster penetrating oil on the end and let it sit overnight. 

otherwise you can do what Marlow said and line up the hole on impeller to the pin and use a short punch to punch out.

it may be easier to take the augers out unless the pin is holding it up. it will take patience but it can be done. I use a pin point flash light to try to line the hole up with the pin and then punch it out.

Remember , after you get it out , this shear pin is a step type of pin and the holes on the impeller are two different sizes. you want to feed the new pin thru the bigger hole first.

good luck and check back.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

If its the impeller shaft shear bolt you could try to take the bolt in front of it out spray some penetrant on it with the side flange bolts, rake shaft end bolts, and center support bolts out pull out on the whole gear case. Your gonna need to be aggressive if both sides are rusted. If the middle shaft is still stuck to the impeller shaft you can then heat it up. I find it don't take to much heat to get the a rust frozen Honda's apart. At this time clean and grease all the shafts good.


----------



## fyrmd (Nov 2, 2017)

I took the impellers out in an effort to use a puller, but was not successful. I think I will probably need to remove the housing so that I can hold onto the pulley and then turn the impeller until it is lined up with the broken pin. Just put some penetrating fluid on to sit a bit.


----------

